# Driving an unregistered R32 w/ no insurance?



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

I've picked up my friends fresh import R32 GTR - I'm in Southampton he's in Coventry. I need to drive it up to Coventry at some point in the next few weeks and obviously its not registered so would be illegal to drive there, and as I dont have trade insurance I dont know how about getting insurance for 1 day so I'm thinking of just risking it and doing the drive without insurance as its only 2ish hrs worth it driving. 

I've never done it before so I dont know what the risk of getting pulled over is, and if I did get pulled over what would happen? so I'm asking if its actually worth the risk or just find another means of getting the car there?


Thanks


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

I would imagine its not worth the risk, the thoughts of explaining to your mate how his car was impounded, not good!!
Surely the costs of transporting it wouldn't be any more than £200? Well worth it IMO


----------



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

lol yea we've chatted about it and hes fine with me driving it up uninsured, hes done it before with quite a few fresh imports and has never been pulled over so he thinks I should be alright, especially if I drove late at night like 1am. What would be worst case scenario you think? a fine and some points in my licence?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

daxilic said:


> would be worst case scenario you think? a fine and some points in my licence?


Having an accident :nervous:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

daxilic said:


> . What would be worst case scenario you think? a fine and some points in my licence?


1 year ban probably then wont get insured when you try too. car prob be crushed and if you crash and hurt anybody prison. Dont be stupid and risk anybody lives doing something like that and get it transported or pay someone with traders to drive it to your home cant belive your even thinking of doing such a stupid thing :flame:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Blowing it up


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Im sure they would impound it for a bit till they got all the info on who owns it, and suspended your licence for 90 days, maybe more.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

May I suggest this really is a pretty daft post.

No one is going to agree that you driving anywhere uninsured is anything other than irresponsible. 
Especially in a car that isnt even legal , isnt motD and hasnt been driven before for any distance.

*And its not even your car *-

Tell your "mate" if he wants it driven illeagally to do it himself after all hes done it so many times before 

get it transported Its going to cost a fair bit in petrol anyway


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Daft is the right word mate. Best putting it on a flatbed.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> May I suggest this really is a pretty daft post.
> 
> No one is going to agree that you driving anywhere uninsured is anything other than irresponsible.
> Especially in a car that isnt even legal , isnt motD and hasnt been driven before for any distance.
> ...


+1 

PM me if you want it trailored, i might be able to help


----------



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, to be honest I only thought about doing it cause I didn't think it would be that big of a deal, but then again didn't know what the consequences would be. I though people did this all the time when picking up an unregistered imported car?

So what about if I got insurance? from what I've read its only legal to drive an unregistered car to a pre-booked MOT, but I've heard of people driving long distance without a pre-booked MOT and have been pulled over but they showed the police all the documents and insurance forms etc and they were free to go :nervous:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

True ; it is perfectly legal to drive a car without an MOT to an MOT station for a pre booked MOT. Its the insurance that will be the problem . 
Only cars with a reg no. can be insured so no insurance company will give you private insurance without a one . (thats how the insurance database records insurance)

I have trade plates and you pay per year for them which effectively taxes the car you are driving, You still need MOT and insurance . As above no MOT is fine as long as you are driving to a test center .
if you have trade plates the registration will be on your trade insurance so the car is insured and recorded on the police database. 

you may be missing something - what reg no are you going to put on the car. 

If you dont have trade plates you only have two options because you need an MOT before you can register the car and get a reg no and therefore insure the cart

1 No number plates 
If you dont put any on a pull is almost a given as soon as a police cars sees you and when you are stopped you have no insurance so .........................real trouble

2 put a false number on - but if you get stopped .....................................real trouble for sure

hope this puts things in perspective for you.


----------



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

yea after reading all the hostile responses from the friendly guys over at skylineowners.com I think its definitely not worth driving it without insurance now.

So your saying that basically its fine to drive it with insurance, but not without plates? for normal insurance I know you can insure using the VIN number, although I don't know how about getting just 1 days worth of insurance. 

My mates garage does have trade plates which they could post to me, if I put those on then I would be completely insured?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

No what I am saying is it isnt ok to drive it without insurance and that if you dont have a number plate or trade plates you wont get far.

Trade plates dont insure anyone . They are insured like a car on a trade insurance policy and your name has to be on it.

But if your name is on the database as being insured to use the trade plates then its legal to drive ( as long as its to a prebooked MOT  )


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't do it!...

people who think like yourself and have a crash are the reason why us inoccent drivers who HAVE insurance goes up each year... Don't be selfish .. just get insurance


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Unless the loophole has now been closed

you do not need numberplates on an unregistered imported car to drive it on the road as long as it is booked in at a place that will be carring out convertion work to enable it to be uk registered

you are not supposed to display tradeplates on that car either, using them comes under misuse of tradeplates

i have been stopped in a car returning from Southampton docks to my workshop, Mr Plod wasn't very happy to say the least, even more so when i asked him to check up on the rules before issuing a ticket for no numberplates, he didn't i appealed the ticket and it was quashed

IT DOES NEED INSURANCE


----------



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah right ok, Well dont think my name will be on the database, I would just be putting the plates in the car and thats it.



x.laura.x said:


> Don't do it!...
> 
> people who think like yourself and have a crash are the reason why us inoccent drivers who HAVE insurance goes up each year... Don't be selfish .. just get insurance


Yea thats why I started this thread to find out more information, now I've been convinced to get insurance 



Andy W said:


> Unless the loophole has now been closed
> 
> you do not need numberplates on an unregistered imported car to drive it on the road as long as it is booked in at a place that will be carring out convertion work to enable it to be uk registered
> 
> ...


yea and so far that garage can be any distance away? However it does say on the DVLA website that its legal to drive the car from the docks to first destination, whats to say the first destination isn't 140 miles away. 

So how do you display the trade plates then? that sounds slightly ridiculous.

how much was the ticket? is that all that happened?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont be a complete muppet

yourl get pulled at the dartford bridge without plates

just get a low loader, dont be a pikey


----------



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

matty32 said:


> dont be a complete muppet
> 
> yourl get pulled at the dartford bridge without plates
> 
> just get a low loader, dont be a pikey


dartford bridge? I wouldn't be going southampton to coventry via london lol


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

daxilic said:


> yea and so far that garage can be any distance away? However it does say on the DVLA website that its legal to drive the car from the docks to first destination, whats to say the first destination isn't 140 miles away.
> 
> So how do you display the trade plates then? that sounds slightly ridiculous.
> 
> how much was the ticket? is that all that happened?


you do not use trade plates

have with you-

all import paperwork
copy of insurance
driving licence
copy of pre booked appointment or letter confirming

make sure tyres have tread & lights work, any stock numbers written on the front screen are removed

i was issued with a fixed £30 fine , which was quashed when i wrote in and explaied why it had no numberplates, DVLA also told me using my tradeplates was not proper use of them

i have driven over 50 vehicles back from the docks like this (some years ago now and the rules may of changed) i was only ever stopped once


----------



## daxilic (Mar 20, 2011)

I can get trade plates, but there would be the issue of getting me insured on them.

right ok, should be able to get all that.

but if your not allowed to display the plates in the window then how can you show your insured, and then speed cameras wouldnt be able to get you, you'd think it was illegal not to display them. what was the longest distance you drove one from the docks?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

worcester

trade plates are not insurance or proof of insurance

YOU NEED AN INSUANCE POLICY SHOWING YOU HAVE INSURANCE FOR THE VEHICLE YOU ARE DRIVING


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol all the hassle just get it transported for £200 and save yourself the headache and potential expense should you get caught


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just get it transported

Don't be a doughnut


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

matty32 said:


> dont be a complete muppet
> 
> yourl get pulled at the dartford bridge without plates
> 
> just get a low loader, dont be a pikey


:chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Why ask this question?

Think the chances of you getting caught is quite high- you only need to pass a Police car or an ANPR van and you will be in a world of trouble.

Just get a transport company to collect and deliver it.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

OK....................... one last try 

So it costs £200 to transport -

Then you dont have to pay for petrol to get up there £40-£50 and the return journey the same (train cost is more) NET COST less than £100 .
This is presuming the car wont need a penny or a minute spent on it to get it to coventry.

Not forgetting that 
1 You lose a day doing it 
2 You take the risk of being caught without insurance .(which andyW would have had and you dont ) 
3 There is a chance of the car going wrong 
4 You hope nothing happens on the way - like being in an accident being caused by a complete idiot 
5 You crash the car (sorry thats 4 of course)

And if/when (sods law) 2,3,4 or 5 were to happen you will need the trailer anyway !

It really is a complete no brainer especially as its someone elses car (nice mate BTW )

Mind you I dont know why I am bothering really as you are obviously going to drive the car up there . 
So when you do drive it up there best to let us all know when and the car details so we can all stay out of your way.

And this is my last post on the subject


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i wouldent try it either tbh.
i had mine transported to MGT from fife scotland, a 360 mile trip and cost me £240.

try here Courier Services - UK Delivery Service Companies
that is where i got mine transported and its just a site for recovery agents and courriers to pick up return loads, so it's cheep.


or


get a AA membership, have a "planned" breakdown just outside the docks and ask for it to be recoverd to the workshop.............................


----------

